

Top Php Framework worth looking forward to in 2015 - spidermanto
http://www.phpgang.com/top-10-php-frameworks-worth-looking-forward-to-in-2015_937.html

======
sparaker
I personally think the only worth using is laravel. CodeIgniter seems pretty
much dead in terms of development and others don't have alot of active
development.

